
The Big Deal about Pokémon Go - vikasr111
http://blog.goemotify.com/big-deal-pokemon-go/
======
akshay_p93
Interesting insights about the game. I have been playing it for the last week
now, thoroughly enjoyed it so far. As the post suggested at the end, I do feel
"Excited" to play this. It makes my evenings after work productive too :D

------
i0am0sam
Obsessed with this game.. Been running around delhi to catch pokemon.. Gain
exp.. Completely agree with the article.. .. Pretty nice..

